# Abdominal Wall Repair ???



## herrera4 (Jul 1, 2010)

I just read the article about the abdominal wall repair on the website and it states the use of 15330-which one of the doctors would like to start using on some of the hernia repairs he does. According to the cms website it states 15330 should only be used on the integumentary system and only modifier 22 is billable with documentation. So 15330 CAN be used for the abdominal wall and not just the integumentary system repair??? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mjewett (Jul 1, 2010)

I have seen conflicting information on that too.

I went to a coding conference and was told allograft/xenografts are for skin replacement only!!! 

But in CPT the description  for Xenograft reads "Application of a non-human kin graft or biologic wound dressing to a part of the receipient's body following debridement of the burn wound or area of traumatic injury, soft tissue infection and/or tissue necrosis, *or surgery.*" (I added bold for emphasis.)   

So can we interpret "or surgery" to apply to our abdominal wall repairs?  I also read through the explanation of codes 15400-15401 xenografts and in my General Surgery Coding Companion 2010, it does not give any example of use other than for skin replacement.  

When our surgeon's use it as underlay during abdominal repairs, it is being used like mesh for reinforcement, not skin replacement.  We have been told by pharm. reps, who sell the xenograft and allografts that it is billable.  I have billed it and received payment from most carriers excluding Medicare.

Anyone else have an opinion on this?
Thanks,


----------



## acbarnes (Jul 1, 2010)

Are you talking about component separations for abdominal wall repairs associated with hernia repairs? See CPT 15734. We use this code with some hernia repairs. This is not a bilateral code so you can bill it for each side RT or LT or some companies like it with modifier 50 if you undermine both sides. 

Anna Barnes, CPC, CEMC


----------



## herrera4 (Jul 1, 2010)

actually, this would be in addition to 15734.


----------

